

'Amateur' IBM brings down Air New Zealand - wouterinho
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/10/12/ibm_new_zealand/

======
paulreiners
'"In my 30-year working career, I am struggling to recall a time where I have
seen a supplier [...] so unwilling to accept responsibility and apologize to
its client and its client's customers"'

Definitely sounds like today's IBM.

